# natural asthma/mucus relief



## Reed77 (Mar 20, 2011)

Is there a natural relief/treatment/remedy to mucus build up in lungs/throat due to asthma?


----------



## Reed77 (Mar 20, 2011)

58 views and no one has anything :'(


----------



## SDjulieinSC (Aug 8, 2005)

I have no advice but saw a thread here along these lines dated 12/16. You may find some help there.
Good luck and feel better soon!


----------



## Reed77 (Mar 20, 2011)

I'll try the advice here

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=420435

I wish it was as simple as 'sleeping it off' but this is a life long syndrome that will probably never go away  MAYBE only get smaller, I can only hope


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

search earthclinic


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Reed77 said:


> 58 views and no one has anything :'(


I have posted different uses for Nettle before and don't want to do this too often but yes...there is a use for them for this! They help break up mucous and allow a person to breath easier. Homeopathic books state this and folks get Nettle Tea leaves from me for this. My sister was diagnosed with Gout and her Doctor told her to go find Nettle Tea Leaves. He was shocked when she told him I had just given her some. There are many things in nature that we can utilize carefully. BE careful with anything you try. Nettles can amplify other medications a little so check with your Doc.  For my girls when little, they would get taken into a steaming bathroom for when they were really stuffy. Steam is helpful too!


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

I make a mullein tincture and give 1/2 tsp to my son 2x/day as a general lung tonic, to help him with his asthma. His asthma is improved but I can't say it's because of this or because of other changes we made or because of a combination.

I don't know if mullein is appropriate or effective for mucus. 

gl!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I know when I had a lot of trouble in CA with breathing, eucalyptus really helped. Strangly, when I moved away from CA, I instantly got better and now, unless I get a respirtory infection, have no issues with breathing.


----------



## no1butcherman (Sep 6, 2007)

cowboy toilet paper


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

My husband has asthma and has really been having a time of it with this cold damp air. I'm going to give the mullein tincture a try since I already have some here. I do hope it works!


----------



## Ohiogal (Mar 15, 2007)

There's a product out called Clear Lungs. Its all natural herbs. I use it once in a while. When I weaned myself off the 4 drugs they had me on for allergic asthma, I was breathing really well in 4 days with no side effects.
I'd give that a try. Search the web for "Clear Lungs".
They also make a non-ephedra formulation if you have HBP, like I do.


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

Cover your mouth in cold air, use ocean nasal spray to flush out allergens, stay hydrated, if asthma comes on from stress try traditional medicinal easy now tea


----------

